# General > PC & Console Gaming >  How to share PS4 games with your friends

## RecQuery

Still a member of the Glorious PC Gaming Master Race but I thought this video was pretty funny, been out for a week or so, surprised there's been no mention of the Xbone or the PS4 here actually.

How to share PS4 games with your friends (TUTORIAL) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKdBecUSGP0

----------


## TotsinPiiper

I don't get it - do they have to be online for this to work?

----------


## RecQuery

> I don't get it - do they have to be online for this to work?


The video is more a tongue-in-cheek response to how the Xbox One/Xbone works with regards to sharing games - they don't like it and will do whatever they can to discourage it -whereas with the PS4 you can just give someone your copy of the disc and they can play it, basically a lot easier and less cumbersome.

I say this as a PC Gamer with no interest in or bias towards consoles but were I to get one the PS4 looking looks a lot better than the Xbox One for this and many other reasons.

----------


## TotsinPiiper

Ahh! So you can play your PS4 games on your PC? Cool! How did you install them? Did you use some software?

----------


## Alrock

> Ahh! So you can play your PS4 games on your PC? Cool! How did you install them? Did you use some software?


I think you have a problem with English comprehension (& not just on this thread), nowhere was it implied that PS4 games could be played on a PC.

----------


## RecQuery

> I think you have a problem with English comprehension (& not just on this thread), nowhere was it implied that PS4 games could be played on a PC.


Look at their previous posts I may have been trolled. Could be either way.

----------

